# font: ITC Officina Sans Book Italic



## haensel (13. Juli 2002)

suche ne font namens: "ITC Officina Sans Book Italic"
kann sie mir jemand schicken? brauche sie unbedingt

hab schon überall gesucht


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Juli 2002)

das ist eine kostenpflichtige Schrift, die du
hier findest, sie kostet $21


----------



## haensel (13. Juli 2002)

ich weiß, dass die kostenpflichtig ist . aber ich muss damit nur fünf wörter schreiben. 4$/Wort - ganz schön happig oder?


----------



## AvS (13. Juli 2002)

Qualität hat eben seinen Preis !


----------

